
Ask HN: You can't keep porn from teens, so maybe give them “safe” porn? - beeboop
I don&#x27;t have any kids, but I sometimes think about whether I&#x27;d try to shelter a pre-teen from things like internet porn. I doubt in 15+ hours when I have a pre-teen I will be able to. I would definitely have &quot;the talk&quot; and discuss how most pornography is not realistic of most people&#x27;s sex lives (and that it often shows degrading acts one of the actors doesn&#x27;t appear to consent to).<p>But maybe it&#x27;s worth considering providing them with &quot;safe&quot; porn - stuff that shows non-scripted, non-degrading, consensual sex acts. The idea is to give them access to stuff that doesn&#x27;t objectify women so explicitly or role play things like non-consensual or coerced sex, which seems very prevalent. I can&#x27;t keep them from whatever niche porn they want to see on their eyeball implant iPhones in 15 years, but maybe I can help provide them context to understand that what they&#x27;re seeing is unrealistic and isn&#x27;t how women should be treated without their consent.
======
gamechangr
You lost me on your opener LOL ..."I don't have kids..."

I have three.

You can't "shelter them" from drugs or guns? Should we give them those as
well?

That's just what the world needs.

------
redxblood
Soo... you want amateur porn.

